# Where to order Winstrol



## JagerBomber (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey guys, wanting to order online, but not sure of a safe place to order.  Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## pyes (Oct 5, 2010)

LOL. how about making friends first  would you walk into a gym for the first time and yell, who is selling winny? HUH? would ya Officer Jagerbomber?


----------



## JagerBomber (Oct 5, 2010)

Haha. Good point. But was just looking for a trusted website that's all.


----------



## pyes (Oct 5, 2010)

Head over to the sponsers forum section, maybe someone can help you there


----------



## MDR (Oct 5, 2010)

JagerBomber said:


> Haha. Good point. But was just looking for a trusted website that's all.



Best thing to do for a newbie is to do some reading and see what people have to say.  There is plenty of info out there, and after you have been here for awhile and people get to know you, you might have more success getting a veteran to solicit an honest opinion.  Check out the threads, and see what folks have to say.  Good luck.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Oct 5, 2010)

Just look around at the board sponsors. There are alot of choices here. Good luck!


----------



## Kirk B (Oct 5, 2010)

ScorpionKing said:


> Just look around at the board sponsors. There are alot of choices here. Good luck!



x2 lol  officer JegerBommer


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Oct 5, 2010)

Kirk B said:


> x2 lol  officer JegerBommer



x3


----------



## JagerBomber (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks guys.  And as for "Officer JagerBomber". lmao.  Kinda catchy!


----------



## ScorpionKing (Oct 5, 2010)

JagerBomber said:


> Thanks guys.  And as for "Officer JagerBomber". lmao.  Kinda catchy!



Yup. That could be your new name here. If you keep asking questions about where to buy and who to buy from. Just check out the board sponsors. If your looking to buy whatever I'm sure one of them will be more than happy to assist you. Until next time you have a good day officer.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Oct 5, 2010)

Fuck tha police!!!!


----------

